

Octopart very well received after its first time on the Reddit frontpage - technoguyrob
http://reddit.com/info/6gtvm/comments/

======
andres
The entire thing is pretty funny - we never thought an electronic parts search
engine would get on the front page of reddit. Here are the reddit stats: 4056
unique ips, ~10000 queries

The reddit post also got us traffic from popurls.com (157), wired.com (37),
and some random traffic from stumbleupon.

I have a new appreciation for reddit comments. Redditors are extremely
intelligent people expressing well thought out points of view which I agree
with whole heartedly. I'm going to start using the testimonials in our VC
slide deck.

<http://reddit.com/info/6gtvm/comments/c03sz4z>

~~~
axod
Is VC funding the plan then? I would think this was a great example of a
business that just becomes profitable... Presumably you get commission for
each purchase you refer? Or is it not setup that way?

------
kyro
I'm not really in Octopart's demographic so I can't attest to its usefulness,
but the comments on Reddit seem incredibly positive. You must be doing
something right. Congrats on the continued praise and positive feedback you
guys seem to be getting.

~~~
technoguyrob
Although, unfortunately, the time v.s. maturity of audience curve for reddit
really shines through here...

Here is a comment that really sums it up, though:

 _this lists all the parts that may fit your description, then when you choose
one it gives you who has it, how many in stock and for how much w/ price
breaks. !!!!! 15 mins of searching reduced to 30s. I wish I had that last
semester..._

~~~
menloparkbum
you know you've made it when people in the reddit comment threads lose control
of their bodily functions in response to your product...

~~~
sam
Octopart Inc. cannot be held responsible for the preexisting medical
conditions of its users.

------
icey
Great job, Octoparticons! (Feel free to use that name in your literature ;))

Congratulations!

~~~
aupajo
Octopartisans, surely?

~~~
trekker7
Sam and Andres?

~~~
andres
AND Harish! Who incidentally, is solely responsible for the ultra-fast
attribute filters.

------
Prrometheus
Well, there is no reddit front page anymore, right? There is only your front
page, which depends on which subreddits you have on.

~~~
llimllib
I think the "front page" is the one shown to non-logged-in users, since they
probably make up the majority (?)

------
pozorvlak
So, any plans to launch in the UK? I don't do much electronics stuff myself
these days, but I know a few people who'd be interested. The site looks great.

